# Mia Kidded!!!



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OK so she isnt mine technically but Miss Mia was my third mini goat and I raised her from 6 weeks old. Friend fell in love with her and well since I was going into registered I parted with her because I knew where she was going and I get her back if they ever go to sell her.

Without further ado here is Mia and her mini me

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=1 ... a471cb913f


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Beautiful kid!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh Stacey......Momma and baby are so very cute  !


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

So very cute ....I know you are proud !!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*CONGRATS!*Adorable  
Suellen


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! What a gorgeous little unique silver kid. I know what you mean about seeing them prosper for someone else. I love getting birth photos of goats I've raised too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I was there and did the birth assistance for her - so that was real cool.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

got all teary eyed even when its someone elses animals... Other mommas .. what a title...even in Goatdom...congrats...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....so precious...adorable and so cute.....congrats Stacey... :leap: :hug:  :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, once again, Mia did a beautiful job with her little "mini me". Big baby...and just adorable.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is absolutely adorable!!!! Congrats! :leap: :clap: :leap: :clap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I haven't had anyone too close buy one I've raised. That would be neat to be there too. I love births anyway.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Soooo cute!!  Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Aw! Congrats!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Aww, look at the little mini-me. I always thought Mia was so pretty and unique with her coloring. And now there is two of her!!!  
I am glad you got to be a part of her birthing Stacey. You must have been so proud of Mia. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes being my baby it was awesome to be there. I almost did go since we spoke on teh phone when I was headed to her place and the owner was saying how she was still the same as she had been around 12 noon. Not being able to see her I figured she could have been just in a long prelabor....but it turns out she was just waiting for use to leave her a lone for an hour! Thats all it took and she started to push. We got there in time though :thumb:


----------

